# feeders



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i feed my piranhas feeders from a local pets store very rarely is there big risk by doing that(rbp's 2 1/2")


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

you keep doing that..


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Read this, it will help you


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

bud......weiser said:


> i feed my piranhas feeders from a local pets store very rarely is there big risk by doing that(rbp's 2 1/2")


What kind of feeders?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Serrapygo said:


> i feed my piranhas feeders from a local pets store very rarely is there big risk by doing that(rbp's 2 1/2")


What kind of feeders?
[/quote]
they are about 1'' long they look like gold fish they are orange.... about 12 cents each


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

wow...another feeder thread.....try using the search feature provided on the board....it cuts down on repetitive questions like these......always the same questions...never surprising......


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll tell you, as someone who works in a LFS that feeders are gross and unhealthy. some ppl say that they can stunt the growth of your p's w/ a B vitamin inhibitor and such. I feel the way they stunt the growth is through parasites (tapeworm) goldfish are full of them. we did an experiment (and i wish i had the pics) of putting some prazi containing meds in our feeder tank and it was GROSS. I'll do it agian this week and post pics on the site. there are plenty of tapeworms in goldfish, never tried it on rosies though. if you feed feeders plz quarintene them! I prefer to give my fish convict babies that I breed myself.

I don't feel that feeding feeders is a bad thing, just something that should be done w/ caution.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

grow your own ,, its way safer.. right now um workin with fancy guppys tryin to make my own strain but the muddy crapy lookin ones go to my piranha..example i bought 5 females and 4 males in a month i have over 100 babys other wise i would feed my rhom shrimp to boost his color


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Kudos said:


> I'll tell you, as someone who works in a LFS that feeders are gross and unhealthy. some ppl say that they can stunt the growth of your p's w/ a B vitamin inhibitor and such. I feel the way they stunt the growth is through parasites (tapeworm) goldfish are full of them. we did an experiment (and i wish i had the pics) of putting some prazi containing meds in our feeder tank and it was GROSS. I'll do it agian this week and post pics on the site. there are plenty of tapeworms in goldfish, never tried it on rosies though. if you feed feeders plz quarintene them! I prefer to give my fish convict babies that I breed myself.
> 
> I don't feel that feeding feeders is a bad thing, just something that should be done w/ caution.


so there was a bunch of tapeworms in the bottom of the tank after you did that? You should definentily do it again and get a ton of pictures, I for one would like to see it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Kudos, we want to see pics! i believe u, but i want to see the pics!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Unless you quarantine them I wouldn't risk it at all...It isn't worth losing the cost of your piranhas and the time you put into raising them just to feed live.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll have them by the end of this week! I dosed the store feeder tank w/ prazi today


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I sometimes buy the 13 or 26 cent feeders. I put them in this shitty 2.5 gallon plastic tank my sis gave me. The ones that last a couple weeks I drop in. The guy who gave me my original piranha said to cut thier tails off so the Ps can catch them easily. I did it a few times, but quit cutting thier tails. I say let nature take it's natural toll. I would stay away from feeders for reasons mentioned above. They are good every once in a while. Fish fillets, shrimp, earthworms, etc are safer and healthier.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Kudos said:


> I'll have them by the end of this week! I dosed the store feeder tank w/ prazi today


sweet!!!!!!!!!!! Now we can really see what they have! Doing this will probably end up saving some piranha from problems, because if people see worms in the bottom of the tank, there is no more question about how bad they really are.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> I'll have them by the end of this week! I dosed the store feeder tank w/ prazi today


sweet!!!!!!!!!!! Now we can really see what they have! Doing this will probably end up saving some piranha from problems, because if people see worms in the bottom of the tank, there is no more question about how bad they really are.
[/quote]
X2 I'm with you on that one.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

kudos any news on pics


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

RB32 why even post that?????


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wheres the Pics its been over 2 weeks


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Its a gamble feeding feeders but some people take that gamble as they enjoy the entertainment, while others concentrate on growing their P's and getting the best colours ect out of them. At the end of the day - most people on this forum will tell you not to feed live but then at the end of the day its up to you.

I don't feed my fish live, not because I disagree with it, but because I have a young daughter and a wife that totally disagrees with it. And also it works out expensive.


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

Badrad1532 said:


> RB32 why even post that?????


egotism


----------

